# Pine Tree



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

Customer turned in in an Audi A6 which he says got covered in Pine Sap when his trees were cut about a month ago 
Not your usual dots like on the screen and body
But the whole car body is almost mottled when you look sideways at the clear coat bonnet roof etc
Tried Rupes Uno protect no effect other than adding smoothness and shine
Scholl S30 about the same 
Now thinking about hitting it with S3 gold
Another issue its a late Audi not a huge amount of clear coat to play with paint depth all over averaged 65 to 70 microns
Any suggestions


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Think I'd be trying white spirit or meths.


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

Or a chemical cleanser polish thats high in solvent content.
Like poorboys professional polish.


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

JU5T1N said:


> Or a chemical cleanser polish thats high in solvent content.
> Like poorboys professional polish.


Just managed to find a bottle locally 
So will try tomorrow 
Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

JU5T1N said:


> Or a chemical cleanser polish thats high in solvent content.
> Like poorboys professional polish.


so what is the difference in polish is it water based rather than solvent based?


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

Most polishes are solvent based some are water based the solvents are mainly there to provide lubrication then flash off.
The poorboys professional polish has a high solvent content thats there to clean/cleanse the paint rather than polish it by removing the clear coat, despite being described as non abrasive it does still have abrasives. If the mix of cleaning solvents/abrasives doesn't shift the staining then likely nothing will.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

What I don't understand is why you are not trying to chemically remove the tree sap?

First choice should always be chemical removal over physical methods (such as polishing).

A decent solvent based tar remover should easily remove tree sap.

You sound like a pro as you say it is a customer's car, but your choice of solutions is something a non knowledgeable amateur would do.


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

As you say I am a professional and it should be obvious that the last thing we like todo is as for help 
But just to reassure you I have tried all kinds of chemical remove most safe a couple less so 
I have never seen this level of damage before to a clear coat from sap 
It wount picture gets lost in pixels 
But then I’m not a professional photographer 
Unfortunately combined with the very thin paint readings I have taken 
It Justreally rules out a wet flat over the whole car 
The client is already resigned to a repaint 
What has made an impact is Green Star at a dilution of 1.3 left for 5minutes rubbed off with a cotton shirt for a bit of abrasion 
Just putting it out there 
Occasionally someone turns up with a true nugget of gold 
Rather than non constructive comments 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Hi mate, DM sent :thumb:


----------

